# Quick gauge on JBLearning Navigate TestPrep...



## EcstaticEMT (Aug 12, 2017)

Wanted to see recent reviews in JBLearning, and generally, what those of you who have taken the NREMT-B think of JBLearning after. Haven't seen any recent advocates, and those who say it represented the exam were from 5+ years ago.

I'm currently using it to prep for the NREMT-B exam. A friend of mine who recently used it (heavily) just failed, and, though the program boasts a 13% higher pass rate, I'm still nervous. This was the best area to gauge responses, so I just wanted to see what you guys think of it!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 12, 2017)

You should understand what it is and what it isn't. 

It is not an apples to apples comparison of the NREMT test. It's not adaptive. It does not ask questions in the same proportions you may recieve in the NREMT. 

It IS a computer passed test prep service that asks questions with a similar format to the NREMT CBT. That is, a simple interrogative or scenario with multiple choice answers. 

The major benefit of JB Learning is the ability to identify weak areas in your knowledge and focus additional prep in those areas. For example, running a 100 question test with all subsections selected and failing the airway portion would signify a lack of base knowledge in that area and indicate the need for more studying. 

JB learning is also useful as a standalone study aid because of the rationale provided when it scores answers. If you choose an incorrect answer, the software tells you why. 

I'm teaching an EMT course now and paramedic program starting in January, and we include JB learning as part of the student resources. It's very valuable.


----------



## EcstaticEMT (Aug 12, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> You should understand what it is and what it isn't.
> 
> It is not an apples to apples comparison of the NREMT test. It's not adaptive. It does not ask questions in the same proportions you may recieve in the NREMT.
> 
> ...



Ok, thank you very much for the clarification. What scores should I be aiming for to ensure a good chance at passing the real deal? i.e. What's failing/passing? What stinks is that the NREMT is the strangest format of an exam Ive taken (or will take)...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 12, 2017)

There is no pass/fail score for NREMT. It doesn't work that way. It basically asks questions until you satisfy the algorithm for minimum competency in each area. 

As for JB learning, if you are scoring 90s in the exams and can honestly answer the questions by critical thinking based on your knowledge, rather than just memorizing the questions, you will have no problems. 

FWIW, I believe instructors make far to big of a deal out of the NREMT Exam. It's not difficult if you go into it understanding how it works and why it asks what it asks. When instructors say "this is the hardest test you'll ever take" or make statements like "it's unfair, but it's what we have" they're doing students a huge disservice. It's really a decent test to gauge baseline competency and broad knowledge of the core curriculum. If you're not prepared, you will fail. That's a fact. It's the job of the instructors and course material to make students ready to be able to make the correct decisions, and subsequently, choose the correct test answers.


----------



## floridamed224 (Dec 31, 2017)

How do I find the correct JBLearning Navigate?  I don't know if I am just dumb or what.  I did a google search and get to the JBLearning site but wasn't sure which one I choose
1) Navigate Test Prep for Nancy Caroline's Emergency Care...
2) A general list of all Paramedic products shows no textbooks nor Navigate products

or is it this one- https://www.psglearning.com/catalog/productdetails/9781284087376

Thanks.


----------



## AZEMSPRO (Jan 18, 2018)

JBlearningdotcom


----------



## MMiz (Jan 18, 2018)

floridamed224 said:


> How do I find the correct JBLearning Navigate?  I don't know if I am just dumb or what.  I did a google search and get to the JBLearning site but wasn't sure which one I choose
> 1) Navigate Test Prep for Nancy Caroline's Emergency Care...
> 2) A general list of all Paramedic products shows no textbooks nor Navigate products
> 
> ...



It's not you.  You posted the correct link.  I found it was about half the price to buy the app on my phone.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 18, 2018)

For what it’s worth, I encouraged my last EMT class into using the JB navigate Test Prep religiously, and all passed on their first attempt.


----------



## rach22 (Jan 18, 2018)

Can you please post the link?


----------



## TheEleventhHour (Jan 22, 2018)

rach22 said:


> Can you please post the link?


http://www.jblearning.com/

Helped me pass my EMT Course because it gives explanations for why an answer is correct.


----------

